# "This is a call from your passenger!"



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

"This is a call from your passenger", but yours truly is not gonna answer...I've taken to just blocking all in-coming calls when I grind RS because there's nothing to discuss with pax till they're in the car.

To all pax who try to blow up my phone at min 4:30 and/or want to play "cat and mouse" (I'm here, where are you???, can you come closer, etc, etc) ...you will find my number is NOT available, and get left behind. 

"This is a call from your passenger" and this a blocked number from your driver...


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Nah, take the call and burn off the last 30 seconds while you ask them to repeat themselves then cancel as no show.


----------



## forqalso (Jun 1, 2015)

“This is a call from your passenger.”

NOT YET!


----------



## Slackrabbit (Sep 7, 2020)

I marked myself 'deaf or hard of hearing' in the app settings. It prevents phone calls. It's been that way for nearly a year and a half. I've only had one pax question me about it.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

You know once in a wile . Those phone calls tell you the address is incorrect .Or the gps is incorrect. 
But yes 99 % of the time . WHERE ARE YOU ? HOW MUCH LONGER ? CANCEL ! 
Once i had a KAREN. why am i standing in my driveway ? Your should already be here ! . This one i just turned around . Drove off to get a soda to drink. Let that B! cancel .


----------



## Nythain (Jul 15, 2021)

I'll answer. Could be helpful info, could also let me know ahead of time that it's a passenger I don't want to deal with. Most calls/messages I get are to let me know exactly where to pick the pax up at. Even with a valid address, a lot of buildings have different areas/entries/exits/etc so knowing ahead of time to pickup at valet or outside side entrance or around back cuts back on a lot of me getting pissed at not being able to find the pax.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Many of these calls are from people that left stuff
in the car. They are usually very happy and accommodating about getting it back.
I dont answer them while I'm driving but do when a pax hands me someones phone or other property.. sometimes I'm the dumbass that made the mistake. The other day I somehow drove off after the pax put his crap in the car before he actually got in LOL 
I thought he was in the car sitting behind me....


----------



## Nythain (Jul 15, 2021)

I'm notorious for starting to drive off forgetting pax had something in the trunk lol. Never make it far though.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

I answer them, usually. I find it helpful for cancelling or shuffling planning.

Example:
1) One very busy Friday night with good surges I got a call
pax: Just want you to know I have a few stops I wanna make. Is that going to be a problem?
me: It's not going to be a problem for ME.
hang up....cancel.

Saved my time and on to the next.

2) Food delivery call from a customer
Cstr: You're going in the wrong direction.
me: What do you mean? Is your address xxx
Cstr: That's the right street but YOU have the wrong town!
me: That's the address on the order.
Cstr: Well it's wrong bring it to me. (20 minutes away)
me: Yeah ok
Drove to the address in the app 3 minutes away. Pull up to an empty house with a "for sale" sign. Swiped "delivered" and ate dinner.

saved my time and on to the next.


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

Slackrabbit said:


> I marked myself 'deaf or hard of hearing' in the app settings. It prevents phone calls. It's been that way for nearly a year and a half. I've only had one pax question me about it.


I don't do those markings...I just turn a "deaf ear", so to say, to pax incessant and irritating phone calls...Im trying to drive, find a right location, etc. so can't be bothered...


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

kingcorey321 said:


> You know once in a wile . Those phone calls tell you the address is incorrect .Or the gps is incorrect.
> But yes 99 % of the time . WHERE ARE YOU ? HOW MUCH LONGER ? CANCEL !
> Once i had a KAREN. why am i standing in my driveway ? Your should already be here ! . This one i just turned around . Drove off to get a soda to drink. Let that B! cancel .


A pax called me last week to insist I follow HIS preferred route to pick up...not that there was constructions or anything "in the way" just...he had a way he would like me to take...those are the calls I cant bothered with.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Nythain said:


> Could be helpful info, *could also let me know ahead of time that it's a passenger I don't want to deal with*. Most calls/messages I get are to let me know exactly where to pick the pax up at. Even with a valid address, a lot of buildings have different areas/entries/exits/etc so knowing ahead of time to pickup at valet or outside side entrance or around back cuts back on a lot of me getting pissed at not being able to find the pax.


 (emphasis added)


If I can, I will answer for the reasons that you have listed if it is an unfamiliar address or if it is an address that I know has several entrances. If I know the address and know that you fetch customers from only one place, I do not answer unless I have arrived.

The emphasised part is a variation on something many night drivers in my market use to determine if they want to haul the customer. These drivers will call on the way to see if the customer can be hauled or if he is too drunk or too much of a [rectal aperture] for the driver to be bothered. At times, the driver also can slip in an inquiry on the destination.




25rides7daysaweek said:


> Many of these calls are from people that left stuff in the car. They are usually very happy and accommodating about getting it back.
> I dont answer them while I'm driving but do when a pax hands me someones phone or other property..


In my market they are most unreasonable about getting it back. They do not believe that you should receive any compensation for your bother in returning it to them. This is why I always take lost and found to the police or Department of For Hire Vehicles where I receive a receipt for it. I did take an item to the Green Light Centre once, as I had business there anyhow. The "Expert" who waited on me allowed me to photograph the paper that he filled out.




25rides7daysaweek said:


> sometimes I'm the dumbass that made the mistake. The other day I somehow drove off after the pax put his crap in the car before he actually got in LOL


In addition to being an official of a cab company, I was a dispatcher. One afternoon, when the colleges were breaking, I assigned a driver to a college dorm for somebody. She was going to National Airport. When you are dispatching, once you have assigned the call and the driver has acknowledged it, you forget about it, as a rule. A few minutes later, the operator is yelling at me. This woman at her college dormitory is frantic because the driver put her suitcase into his trunk then got into his cab and drove away from the dormitory. I found the ticket and called the driver:

"Cab #XXX?"

"Yes, #XXX"

"Where are you?"

"Foxhall at Garfield"

"Where are you going?"

"National Airport"

"Do you have the suitcases in the trunk?"

"Yes"

"Do you have a passenger in the back seat."

"Y-----OH NO!........................................"

"Sir, I am glad that you helped your customer with her suitcases, now would you please go back to that dormitory and actually pick up your PASSENGER, as well?"

I never let him live down that one. The driver died before his time, so I never got a chance to let him go on that one.



Seamus said:


> I answer them, usually. I find it helpful for cancelling or shuffling planning.
> 
> Example:
> 1) One very busy Friday night with good surges I got a call
> ...


This is why some of the night drivers in my market will call the passenger before arrival. You do not have time for stops on base rates as it is. You _decidedly_ do not have time for stops when it is crazy blood red surge. The customers who want stops can summon an ant. They have ants for a reason.




Seamus said:


> 2) Food delivery call from a customer
> Cstr: You're going in the wrong direction.
> me: What do you mean? Is your address xxx
> Cstr: That's the right street but YOU have the wrong town!
> ...


At the next meeting of The Committee, I will have to move to have this entered into the Annals of the Shirlington Shuffle. Delivery shuffling can be fun, profitable and satisfying, as well. It helps keep down grocery and dinner bills.



#1husler said:


> A pax called me last week to insist I follow HIS preferred route to pick up...not that there was constructions or anything "in the way" just...he had a way he would like me to take...those are the calls I cant bothered with.


I assume that you either cancelled or shuffled, as appropriate.


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

Another Uber Driver said:


> You do not have time for stops on base rates as it is.


If and when I get roped into the dreaded "multi-stop"...I usually make the first stop the LAST STOP...by completing and ending all rides, then getting out of there and on to the next ping...unless that final stop is some where I really really want to go and pax is snappy.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

#1husler said:


> If and when I get roped into the dreaded "multi-stop"...


On Uber, if you pull up on the screen, you can see if there are stops and cancel or shuffle, as appropriate. If they add stops while you are en route to cover, you should get a notification "trip updated" or something similar. You then pull up on the screen and will see if stops have been added. If they have, cancel or shuffle, as appropriate.

The one where you get stuck is when they add the stop after you have fetched them. At that point, either you balk or do as you have described.

The only way that I know to tell on Lyft is after you press the "arrive" button. If you touch the icon, you can see what the customer wants to do. Unfortunately for me, I am going to be stuck hauling them and doing the stops on Lyft, as I recently got a nastygram that my "account has been flagged for poor customer experience". Unlike many posters here who have received a similar nastygram, Gr*yft* actually told me the reasons: too many cancellations on my part and too many cancellations from customers because I was not "making progress toward the rider". Both were true. Many of the "not making progress" sprung from switcheroos. Many of the cancellations sprung from touching the icon and not liking the destination (or the stops). Now I must be a Good Lyft Camp Fire Girl for a while, bend over, lift up my skirt and take the dry ream. I will, of course, shuffle when I can. Since Gr*yft* put the grift on us by cutting the cancel fee payment to the drivers, shuffling generally is not worth it. Despite that, taking the two dollars, making the call (and hanging up right away) and wasting (NOT a typographical error) the five is better than hauling someone who wants even one stop.

If they want even one stop, let them summon an ant. They have ants for a reason.


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

Another Uber Driver said:


> On Uber, if you pull up on the screen, you can see if there are stops and cancel or shuffle, as appropriate. If they add stops while you are en route to cover, you should get a notification "trip updated" or something similar. You then pull up on the screen and will see if stops have been added. If they have, cancel or shuffle, as appropriate.
> 
> The one where you get stuck is when they add the stop after you have fetched them. At that point, either you balk or do as you have described.
> 
> ...


 Yes by screening rides one can cancel MOST multi-stop but...not ALL, so for those I get stuck with...I just end after the first stop and bolt...at this time it doesn't make financial sense to wait.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Another Uber Driver said:


> On Uber, if you pull up on the screen, you can see if there are stops and cancel or shuffle, as appropriate. If they add stops while you are en route to cover, you should get a notification "trip updated" or something similar. You then pull up on the screen and will see if stops have been added. If they have, cancel or shuffle, as appropriate.
> 
> The one where you get stuck is when they add the stop after you have fetched them. At that point, either you balk or do as you have described.
> 
> ...


I just received the same Lyft message. I followed the link in the text for more info, and all i find are pax compliments and a link to salvage my account. 
Later this am I got an email explained that cancellations were the issue.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Diamondraider said:


> I just received the same Lyft message. I followed the link in the text for more info, and all i find are pax compliments and a link to salvage my account. Later this am I got an email explained that cancellations were the issue.


I received only the one e-Mail. It stated what the problem was.

Many posters reported the e-Mail that was similar to your first e-Mail, but not the second or not like my lone e-Mail. Many of them reported trying to find out from Harshit what the problem was, but all that they got in reply was the usual templated, scripted, cookie cutter, canned non response. They continued as they had, then after anything from one to six weeks, they were de-activated. It was at that point that they learned that Lyft was having a problem with their cancellations/no-covers. At that point, it was too late to do anything about it, as in most cases, a Lyft de-activation is final.

You can whine and cry on the first one for Uber and often they will relent, but, I am aware of only two or three drivers who have come back from the dead on Lyft. All report that it took quite a bit of effort.


----------



## Beninmankato (Apr 26, 2017)

If it's important they can text. We're out here trying to drive damn it!


----------



## Nythain (Jul 15, 2021)

Beninmankato said:


> If it's important they can text. We're out here trying to drive damn it!


I agree, would prefer a text. And even though i will accept calls, not while driving. If i have the phone bluetoothed for hands free calling, i lose all audio unless im on bluetooth, and i like my radio too much to do that.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Another Uber Driver said:


> I received only the one e-Mail. It stated what the problem was.
> 
> Many posters reported the e-Mail that was similar to your first e-Mail, but not the second or not like my lone e-Mail. Many of them reported trying to find out from Harshit what the problem was, but all that they got in reply was the usual templated, scripted, cookie cutter, canned non response. They continued as they had, then after anything from one to six weeks, they were de-activated. It was at that point that they learned that Lyft was having a problem with their cancellations/no-covers. At that point, it was too late to do anything about it, as in most cases, a Lyft de-activation is final.
> 
> You can whine and cry on the first one for Uber and often they will relent, but, I am aware of only two or three drivers who have come back from the dead on Lyft. All report that it took quite a bit of effort.


Here is what I was sent. I think Lyft is doing this to both discourage cancellations and to inject some uninterrupted service by including the 10 ride component. Scumbags.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

Another Uber Driver said:


> I received only the one e-Mail. It stated what the problem was.
> 
> Many posters reported the e-Mail that was similar to your first e-Mail, but not the second or not like my lone e-Mail. Many of them reported trying to find out from Harshit what the problem was, but all that they got in reply was the usual templated, scripted, cookie cutter, canned non response. They continued as they had, then after anything from one to six weeks, they were de-activated. It was at that point that they learned that Lyft was having a problem with their cancellations/*no-covers.* At that point, it was too late to do anything about it, as in most cases, a Lyft de-activation is final.
> 
> You can whine and cry on the first one for Uber and often they will relent, but, I am aware of only two or three drivers who have come back from the dead on Lyft. All report that it took quite a bit of effort.


what re no covers?


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

Slackrabbit said:


> I marked myself 'deaf or hard of hearing' in the app settings. It prevents phone calls. It's been that way for nearly a year and a half. I've only had one pax question me about it.


I did this too about 2 years ago. I DO have partial hearing loss. I field a few questions about it, but get ZERO phone calls. Pure bliss.


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

F those pretentious Lyft bass turds. If they send that shit to me, I'm going to cancel MORE. Numerous times I've responded to Lyft support with some variation of "if you don't like what i'm doing you can deactivate me" but they never do. *******. Grow a set. If you want to act like a whiny, passive-agressive two year old, you have to walk the walk. I dream of the day they actually deactivate me, because due to my personality and minor mental health issues, as long as I have access to the app I keep turning it on. 

Context: I have a secure, full time job, and two other apps that I use that I prefer over Lyft. If you are in a different situation, you may be more inclined to comply with their silly games. Not me, I just play along however I want. If they want to deactivate me, I truly and honestly don't care. In a way it would actually be a relief, because it's much less complicated and stressful to multi-app with 2 instead of 3. Meanwhile I use Lyft as a side ***** and that's exactly how they deserve to be treated. Shoot your shot and hit the door, LOLZ

TL;DR ... **** Lyft, I don't care.


----------



## 4848 (May 16, 2019)

Some of the best advice I received from this board: "Never take phone calls." 
I marked myself as 'deaf or hard of hearing' in the app to avoid calls. PAX have told me that notification is easy to miss. I get calls at least once a week. I also get PAX that treat me as deaf, which is a bit weird but still better than taking calls.


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

4848 said:


> Some of the best advice I received from this board: "Never take phone calls."
> I marked myself as 'deaf or hard of hearing' in the app to avoid calls. PAX have told me that notification is easy to miss. I get calls at least once a week. I also get PAX that treat me as deaf, which is a bit weird but still better than taking calls.


Yeah I get the occasional call too by people who don't notice the deaf/hard of hearing. How many on this board turn on do not disturb while driving and what are your thoughts on the pros/cons?


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

Diamondraider said:


> Here is what I was sent. I think Lyft is doing this to both discourage cancellations and to inject some uninterrupted service by including the 10 ride component. Scumbags.
> 
> View attachment 613574
> View attachment 613575
> View attachment 613576


Ha,do u abide by any of that?


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

I always answer the phone when pax call. And 99.9% of the time I cancel after the call ends. The only way I don't cancel is if they are relaying legitimately important information to me. And it is usually something else. The pax that call you when you're on the way to the pick up are always troublesome. So I take it as a huge warning sign from the pax letting you know they're going to be trouble if you don't cancel.

After drop-off calls are usually someone calling to tell me that they left X, Y or Z in the backseat or hoping they left X, Y or Z in my backseat. New Years Even 2017 got a call from the pax I just dropped off telling me she left her phone in my backseat. She put her phone in the storage area behind the passenger seat. Why would anybody stick their phone in there? She tipped me $20 cash.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Diamondraider said:


> Here is what I was sent.


Thank you for the update. I have not seen that one Y-E-T, but if I do, I will know why.




Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> what re no covers?


A "no-cover" is when I do not go to the address on the ping to fetch the passenger. I do not cover the ping. I do this instead of cancelling as Lyft takes an even dimmer view of cancel after accept than does Uber. I would not cover the ping in hopes that the customer cancel.


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Thank you for the update. I have not seen that one Y-E-T, but if I do, I will know why.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



there’s a big time driver shortage in my market so..the illustrious Lyft ridership will often hang on to rides like a Scorpion,won’t cancel ..[/QUOTE]


----------



## Cvillegordo (Oct 30, 2019)

4848 said:


> Some of the best advice I received from this board: "Never take phone calls."
> I marked myself as 'deaf or hard of hearing' in the app to avoid calls. PAX have told me that notification is easy to miss. I get calls at least once a week. I also get PAX that treat me as deaf, which is a bit weird but still better than taking calls.


The other day I ignored phone calls from a pax, then he sent me a text: 

"I just need a jump start. I'll tip $10."

Haha!

Haha!


----------



## warsaw (Apr 8, 2017)

#1husler said:


> "This is a call from your passenger", but yours truly is not gonna answer...I've taken to just blocking all in-coming calls when I grind RS because there's nothing to discuss with pax till they're in the car.
> 
> To all pax who try to blow up my phone at min 4:30 and/or want to play "cat and mouse" (I'm here, where are you???, can you come closer, etc, etc) ...you will find my number is NOT available, and get left behind.
> 
> ...








Verizon Wireless - No Longer In Service | Voicemail Greeting


Welcome to Verizon Wireless. The number you dialed has been changed, disconnected, or is no longer in service. If you feel have reached this recording in error, please check the number and try your call again. Announcement 2, Switch 137-1. Message repeats twice.



www.youmail.com





*Verizon Wireless - No Longer In Service*
_Welcome to Verizon Wireless. The number you dialed has been changed, disconnected, or is no longer in service. If you feel have reached this recording in error, please check the number and try your call again. Announcement 2, Switch 137-1. Message repeats twice._


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

Cvillegordo said:


> The other day I ignored phone calls from a pax, then he sent me a text:
> 
> "I just need a jump start. I'll tip $10."
> 
> ...


Did u go for it?


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

Since the last iPhone update my phone considers all calls from Uber to be spam, and doesn't even let the phone ring anymore. Perfect.


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

Nythain said:


> I'll answer. Could be helpful info, could also let me know ahead of time that it's a passenger I don't want to deal with. Most calls/messages I get are to let me know exactly where to pick the pax up at. Even with a valid address, a lot of buildings have different areas/entries/exits/etc so knowing ahead of time to pickup at valet or outside side entrance or around back cuts back on a lot of me getting pissed at not being able to find the pax.


9 out of 10 of these calls r NOT helpful..my point is I can’t b bother to deal with 9 none sense calls to get to one which is exactly relevant.


----------



## Cvillegordo (Oct 30, 2019)

#1husler said:


> Did u go for it?


Nah, hard pass. Reasons, pick one:

$10? Cheap bas.ard. No thanks. 
Might not start, no tip.
Possible damage to my car or his car.
I'm not the f-ing AAA.
Fraudulent request; trip length of ping was 12 minutes, he had to put in a bogus address to book the ride. Actually 0 minutes with no mileage. If we did anything like that, we'd get a threatening email. 
Train station is in general area where frequent shootings are occurring. There was no train, he had parked there for other reasons. Many nearby restaurants, but who knows?

Etc.


----------



## Nythain (Jul 15, 2021)

Cvillegordo said:


> Nah, hard pass. Reasons, pick one:
> 
> $10? Cheap bas.ard. No thanks.
> Might not start, no tip.
> ...


Depending how far out he was, I woulda shown up, had him cancel the ride, gone offline, and played helping hand for 10 cash then carried on. I've jump started people for nothing.


----------



## Cvillegordo (Oct 30, 2019)

Nythain said:


> Depending how far out he was, I woulda shown up, had him cancel the ride, gone offline, and played helping hand for 10 cash then carried on. I've jump started people for nothing.


This guy just annoyed me for some reason, I have jump started people before as well. But every time I did it, I asked myself "why did I do that?" afterwards!


----------



## Merc49 (Apr 30, 2019)

I like when your 10 seconds from canceling and they send you a "be right there" message. Sorry I'm not your employee, I don't work for you. Like pulling up to Mcdonalds at exactly closing time, your going home hungry.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Ted Fink said:


> How many on this board turn on do not disturb while driving and what are your thoughts on the pros/cons?


Cons: I miss all those calls where the pax tells me that they are going to give me a $50 cash tip and also the calls from 21 year old models saying she is looking for a third partner for adult fun and am I interested.


----------



## Classified (Feb 8, 2018)

too many of those calls are stupid, 

Ive had, can you pick up cigarettes for me, and I’ll pay you when u get here,

how far away are you?? Me -it says in the app, and it’s taking longer because I had to pull over to answer the phone, illegal to answer phone while driving

where are you? Me, look at the app,

I put the wrong address in,can you come to this new address. (Which is too far away for to do). Me. You need to update the address in the app, I don’t know where that is.

can you fit 4 people 🤦‍♂️ Yes

can you cancel, me, nope if I do I risk getting fired, 😂 they then cancel and I get cancel fee 😂


now, if my phone rings, I ignore, then cancel the trip,
————————————————————

what I don’t understand is why does Uber allow people to ring the driver? There’s zero need to ring driver, send a txt message,update details in app,


----------



## 140858 (Feb 16, 2018)

I love answering the calls and even calling then if I arrive and there not there. I have a sick addiction to just providing decent customer service and/or avoiding bad situations in advance if they have an attitude. One time this guy wondered why so many people were cancelling on him when I answered the phone (was in a current fare at the time, he was next in queue). He kept requesting in an area he wasn't physically at and kept demanding passengers go to wherever he was, which was confusing and probably illegal to pick up there (las Vegas Blvd). I went to the area he requested, after promising him I'd come to him, and put the phone in airplane mode for 5 minutes so calls wouldn't come through to me, then I canceled on him too. Later on I checked my voicemail to hear him swearing. I love being an Uber driver.


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

kingcorey321 said:


> You know once in a wile . Those phone calls tell you the address is incorrect .Or the gps is incorrect.
> But yes 99 % of the time . WHERE ARE YOU ? HOW MUCH LONGER ? CANCEL !
> Once i had a KAREN. why am i standing in my driveway ? Your should already be here ! . This one i just turned around . Drove off to get a soda to drink. Let that B! cancel .


There's a text option for an address update. An incorrect address can be someone calling an Uber from outside a surge zone, then call you to come a mile out of the way to them. If I still drove, I'd block all calls too.


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

SpinalCabbage said:


> I always answer the phone when pax call. And 99.9% of the time I cancel after the call ends. The only way I don't cancel is if they are relaying legitimately important information to me. And it is usually something else. The pax that call you when you're on the way to the pick up are always troublesome. So I take it as a huge warning sign from the pax letting you know they're going to be trouble if you don't cancel.
> 
> After drop-off calls are usually someone calling to tell me that they left X, Y or Z in the backseat or hoping they left X, Y or Z in my backseat. New Years Even 2017 got a call from the pax I just dropped off telling me she left her phone in my backseat. She put her phone in the storage area behind the passenger seat. Why would anybody stick their phone in there? She tipped me $20 cash.


I'd forgotten about doing that (answering a call, assessing the idiocy and cancelling)!


----------



## BestInDaWest (Apr 8, 2021)

Seamus said:


> I answer them, usually. I find it helpful for cancelling or shuffling planning.
> 
> Example:
> 1) One very busy Friday night with good surges I got a call
> ...


----------



## UberFlexin (Aug 26, 2016)

if you have another phone, play the dial up modem noise from youtube


----------



## Alantc (Jun 15, 2018)

I only read text messages, don't take phone calls.


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

Alantc said:


> I only read text messages, don't take phone calls.


I can read messages,& respond accordingly


----------

